# 24-70 II Onion Ring Bokeh



## Phenix205 (Dec 21, 2013)

Merry Christmas Everyone.

I've been using my 24-70 II since April. Love it to pieces. Never really paid much attention to the bokeh until I took some photos of the Christmas light. Very very prominent onion ring bokeh. First I thought it might be the filter, but the same thing happened when I took off the filter. 

Any thoughts? Is it inherent with this lens design or something is wrong with my specific copy?

Thanks!


----------



## Phenix205 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry, should've attached the 100% crop one.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 21, 2013)

Normal. The 24-70 II is a great lens and its color and sharpness are comparable/better the primes in the range, but bokeh is not its strong suit.


----------



## BL (Dec 21, 2013)

yup, no free lunch i'm afraid. perhaps in the pursuit of extreme sharpness and resolution, a concession had to be made with bokeh

i'm not totally crazy about the onion ring bokeh in my 70-200 2.8 II either, but i'm willing to overlook it since it's seldom a problem and i love how sharply it resolves.


----------



## Ruined (Dec 21, 2013)

This is normal, yes.


----------

